# What email router tips do you want to see for 2006!



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Well the year has just about come to a close and its time to think about what to do for 2006 with regards to our bi-weekly email router tip. 

We are looking for 26 good ideas on different topics for router tips 2006. Please post your thoughts here.


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

*#1 suggestion*

I want detailed information on how to make the jig that you use for mortising.
The one that uses bearings and is self centering.


----------



## PorterCable (Jul 27, 2005)

1) How to use the router to make larger tenons-i.e. greater than 3/4inch long.
2) Or other ways to make mortises and/or tenons using the router, such as template routing similar to the prohibitively expensive Leigh Jig ~US$750.00.
3) Dadoing when the plywood is non-standard thickness.
4) Dust protection. Wood species to avoid as too hazardous. I've read that in 19th Century English workshops the mahogany shop was filled with workmen who acquired an occupational disease they termed mahogany cough from working with mahogany.
5) Avoiding finishing problems caused by glue oozing from joints. Do you wipe with wet sponge ala Norm or wait until partially dry and remove with a scraper blade?
6) Should router bits be cleaned? What chemicals to avoid?
7) When using a router, when is a hot router or bit too hot? When should you stop and let it cool down. What causes this?
Thank you


----------



## Pepaw of VA (Dec 22, 2005)

1. How to make sliding dove tail for drawer slide.
2. Using a router for inlays
3. Making wooden signs


----------



## Norm Musur (Sep 27, 2004)

How about some specific tips and encouragement for those who want to but have never operated a router. Maybe many have received them for Christmas gifts this past month and don't know exactly how to get started. You know...."How To Get Started" or "Words of Enciuragement For The Beginner."


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Norm Musur said:


> How about some specific tips and encouragement for those who want to but have never operated a router. Maybe many have received them for Christmas gifts this past month and don't know exactly how to get started. You know...."How To Get Started" or "Words of Enciuragement For The Beginner."


I have never thought of this and yes maybe we need to include the "how to get started" element to the email router tip.


----------



## KellyH (Feb 9, 2005)

Various router jigs and applications for wood work projects. I recall a TV show that utilized a jig for cutting 45 - 60 degrees. Other jigs for applications to do a variety of joint types.


----------



## lebourdais (Aug 13, 2005)

Love your show on PBSyou ... I would like to see an episode on making a custom 1⅜" Passage Door with Raised Panels. Thanks


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Could you show some pictures of your shop? I see your show every week that the Seattle and Tacoma PBS stations have you on. I can only recall seeing your shop panned from the left (our right) where Bob works to the opposite where Rick is. Obviously the preparation takes many steps to where we actually get to see your projects being built. 
Thanks for having the show and many thanks to Mark for this great site. -Derek


----------



## bcruick (Jan 15, 2005)

*What Router Tips Do You Want To See?*

i WOULD LIKE TO SEE ANY TIPS BUT, THIS PAST YEAR I BELIEVE THAT THERE HAVE ONLY BEEN ABOUT 6 TIPS EVERYTHING ELSE SENDS YOU TO ROUTERFORUMS, *WHAT ABOUT THE TIPS????*


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

bcruick said:


> i WOULD LIKE TO SEE ANY TIPS BUT, THIS PAST YEAR I BELIEVE THAT THERE HAVE ONLY BEEN ABOUT 6 TIPS EVERYTHING ELSE SENDS YOU TO ROUTERFORUMS, *WHAT ABOUT THE TIPS????*


 I haven't been reading every email router tip, but the ones that I have read all included tips. Although, a majority of the email tips does include a link or snipet from RouterForums.com, mainly because its an excellent source of information. It also allows the subcribers to ask any question and recieve an answer within hours.


----------



## john boback (Feb 8, 2005)

a jig for making cabreal legs


----------



## cbetts6 (Sep 23, 2004)

Can't get enough on dove tailing with routers. Thank you for youe website. Chris Betts


----------



## hopper (Oct 30, 2004)

jigs ,more jigs ,jig of the week, details on making the jig.


----------



## Ebenister (Oct 4, 2004)

*Tips and more tips*



BobandRick said:


> Well the year has just about come to a close and its time to think about what to do for 2006 with regards to our bi-weekly email router tip.
> 
> We are looking for 26 good ideas on different topics for router tips 2006. Please post your thoughts here.



Jig for queen ann legs
making moulding for pediment style mirrors
step by step patterns to achieve desired results


----------



## ohiopicker6 (Jan 8, 2006)

BobandRick said:


> Well the year has just about come to a close and its time to think about what to do for 2006 with regards to our bi-weekly email router tip.
> 
> We are looking for 26 good ideas on different topics for router tips 2006.
> Please post your thoughts here.



Iwould like to see detailed instructions on doing inlays. I watch your program all the time and the one time you did an inlayed table top the cable went on the blink and I saw nothing. Sure would like to learn how to do that.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

john boback said:


> a jig for making cabreal legs


I would like to see this pattern as well. The only way I have made them,or seen them made, is with a band saw,a cabinet makers rasp and a lot of work,but the major problem is there are subtle differences in all of them.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## dlane6110 (Dec 30, 2005)

1. Wood inlays
2. Plans for the push block you use that comes apart
3. Jig to make splines


----------



## len asselstine (Feb 8, 2005)

Will we be able to see you on any of the channels in the Vancouver B.C. region in the new year. You are not on the Knowledge Net Work anymoere. thanks len.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Hay.. How about some good tip on safety.On both hand held and table routers.My buddy lost the tip of his finger on the router table by not using push sticks and blocks.It is very important to keep all of you fingers. So remember to use thoes push sticks..Learning Herb


----------



## larryproctor (Sep 12, 2006)

id like to see an article on making fixed and movable louvers for both cabinets and passage doors thx


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Wish List For 2007 

What email router tips do you want to see for 2007

The Router Workshop Episode Guide

I would like to see
The jigs and how to use them in Episode 1000 to 1400 and a way to download just the plans for them. 

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mainly just *more* of them for 2007


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here are answers to some of your questions:
The shop you see on the show is just a studio set. Jigs? Rick has a wall 40' long by 10' high covered with jigs. The hard part is getting them all down to review their uses. There are no plans at present for a tv show, it has become increasingly difficult to get a sponsor. This does not mean Bob and Rick have forgotten us, Rick is working hard behind the scenes to implement new technology that will have the Router Workshop in our homes again. All of the plans for projects will be available for download. Members will have the opportunity to speak directly with Bob and Rick on Ricks new audio blog. You will also hear interviews with fellow woodworkers about their projects, store managers from various tool and woodworking stores talking about their products. New members will find easy to follow advice on finding the right router and table as well as "how to's" in my blog. The reference section is under construction and will be up soon with all the charts in one easy to find location.
Good things are happening and I hope you are as excited about them as I am.


----------

